# bearded dragon uv tube reflector?



## Andy-S (Oct 20, 2011)

hi will some one will be able to tell me if tin foil will work if i put this on the under side of my UV florescent tube to give more exposer or is it a no go and have to buy a proper one 
Thanks


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Andy-S said:


> hi will some one will be able to tell me if tin foil will work if i put this on the under side of my UV florescent tube to give more exposer or is it a no go and have to buy a proper one
> Thanks


Just buy the proper one, they're only about £10.

It may work a bit but its never going to be as good as a proper reflector.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi you would get a reflection, but not in the right direction. It is very possible to actually lower the output of the lamp by using the wrong kind of reflector. 

In our lab we have a very well know brand of reptile reflector that actualy lowers the output of a lamp as the curves are in the wrong place!!!!I was amazed!!

The Arcadia reflector is a high grade polished alu material with a computer designed curve to get as much light from the lamp and placed it down where it needs to be. They are asymmetric so the light can be fitted to the front corner and thrown down and back slightly.

John.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 20, 2011)

Big_Rich said:


> Just buy the proper one, they're only about £10.
> 
> It may work a bit but its never going to be as good as a proper reflector.



good you point my in the right direction where i could purchase one off the net its a 48" florescent bulb in a 4 foot viv so is horizontal across the top not sure a proper reflector will fit
cheers for fast response aswell much appreciated


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Andy-S said:


> good you point my in the right direction where i could purchase one off the net its a 48" florescent bulb in a 4 foot viv so is horizontal across the top not sure a proper reflector will fit
> cheers for fast response aswell much appreciated


lol, its quite funny because I have had to do the same thing yesterday because i bought a bulb that was to big.

This question may be one for John at Arcadia, they may have something in there range for this.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

For a 48" lamp the code you need is ALR36

Available in all good shops and online

John


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

find a good local supplier dont buy off the net. The more people that buy small accessories off the net the less shops will exist.
Therefore the less shops to get good advice and actually see the livestock you are buying. 
I know its a lot cheaper and convenient to buy off the net but but but ....


----------

